# Houston Winter 2013



## IamWEB (Sep 25, 2012)

The Houston Winter 2013 will take place on January 5, 2013 in Cypress, Texas, USA. Check out the Houston Winter 2013 website for more information and registration.

http://www.cubingusa.com/houstonwinteropen2013/index.php
WCA Page: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HoustonWinter2013

Shonathon Collins is the organizer. [Speedsolving usernamePanCakez001]
Shelley Chang will be delegating the competition.

Registration opens Sunday, September 30, 2012.

Events are 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 3x3x3 One-Handed, and 3x3x3 Blindfolded.


----------



## cannon4747 (Sep 29, 2012)

totally gonna go. i'm gonna be spending a lot more time cubing since i just injured my shoulder and can no longer play football. so ya'll better watch out


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 1, 2012)

Registration is now open!

You can sign up for the competition at http://www.cubingusa.com/houstonwinteropen2013/register.php

Registration will be closed on Dec 31, 2012 at 11:59 PM CST. Make sure you register before then!

@cannon: Practice, practice, practice ;D


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

Im going.


----------



## cannon4747 (Oct 11, 2012)

more people need to respond to this...


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 19, 2012)

15 people have registered so far. Despite 10 of us being past competitors, there doesn't seem to be much activity on speedsolving from Texas cubers (anymore?).


----------



## cannon4747 (Oct 20, 2012)

no apparently not. i'm gonna do my best to try and advertise on youtube and whatnot. i think that sadly texas is just too big and spread out for cubing to be possible.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 20, 2012)

You guys should blame Anthony for leaving  Really though, if you get 16 competitors for each event, 3 rounds of everything!


----------



## sa11297 (Oct 20, 2012)

I am going as well. I should have some kids from my school too.


----------



## shelley (Oct 22, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> Really though, if you get 16 competitors for each event *and enough staff*, 3 rounds of everything!



FTFY. We're not going to run 2 hours over schedule because everyone wants to compete in everything.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 24, 2012)

I will run every event to the best of my abilities .

Oh, wait. That was three years ago.
I'm competing D:.

The # of events and rounds should be fine. Expansion won't be that necessary unless/until Texas (or ~Houston) cubing populations expand.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2012)

But you still need people to help run the events regardless.


----------



## cannon4747 (Oct 30, 2012)

we'll figure it out. If he needs it, I'm sure many cubers would be willing to help out the best they can. Myself included.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 8, 2012)

It's required that any and every competitor must be willing to help by judging or scrambling for events.
That shouldn't problematic at all, though.


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 25, 2012)

Since I live in Texas now, I feel like I should come down for this event.


----------



## PanCakez001 (Nov 25, 2012)

cannon4747 said:


> we'll figure it out. If he needs it, I'm sure many cubers would be willing to help out the best they can. Myself included.



I believe we will have enough people to help out through out the comp



FrankMorris said:


> Since I live in Texas now, I feel like I should come down for this event.



Hello Frank
This is Shonathon (the organizer)
I would be glad if you were to come and compete in my competition 

We just hit 23 competitors for the competition. I hope to at least hit 30.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 25, 2012)

Mr. Morris, erm, Your Frankness, Sir,

You live in Fort Worth!? Congratulations! You have to come to this competition to prove how Frank Morris you really are.

EDIT:
There is absolutely nothing wrong with the following post. No, this isn't sarcasm. We're talking about



Spoiler



*FRANK*


Spoiler



*MORRIS.*


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 25, 2012)

FrankMorris said:


> Since I live in Texas now, I feel like I should come down for this event.


Frank Morris doesn't come to competitions, competitions come to him. I'm terribly sorry but I've always wanted to do that.


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm out. 

The competition is only a few days a couple of days away! Good luck to everyone!
Even though the registration list has grown to 45 people, it doesn't seem that most of them are active speedsolving members. Perhaps that will change in the future?

Have fun!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 6, 2013)

Frank made the podium in both big cube events. I motion to change the name of the competition to the Houston Winter 2006.


----------

